# Le prime parole di Mr Bee da co proprietario del Milan



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

Ecco le prime parole di Mr Bee da co-proprietario del Milan rilasciate a La Repubblica:"Berlusconi è l'uomo che ha reso grande il Milan. E resterà legato per sempre al Milan. Il Milan una un'anima profondamente italiana ed è un brand dell'eccellenza italiana. E tale deve restare. Uno Sky Box pieno di dirigenti asiatici sarebbe assurdo e si perderebbe l'identità del Milan. *Io sono un investitore, non voglio fare il presidente. Nessuno toccherà figure centrali come quelle di Barbara Berlusconi e Galliani, il quale ha fatto sempre un grande lavoro. Anche con pochi soldi a disposizione*. Le leggende del Milan sono un modello per i bambini. Vedremo se qualcuno di loro tornerà. *Il nuovo allenatore del Milan? Non possiamo permetterci di aspettare ancora. Abbiamo bisogno di qualcuno che sappia vincere subito*. Se Cannavaro sarà l'allenatore del Milan. Lui è un mio amico, questo è tutto. I 91 milioni di passivo? I problemi finanziari possono essere superati. La cosa importante è la programmazione. *Ci sono persone che non si fidano di me? Io sono sostenuto da forti istituzioni finanziarie come la ADS di Abu Dhabi e la Cina Citic. Non ci saranno problemi finanziari.* Ma la ricchezza della mia famiglia non è in discussione. Mia madre in passato è stata la donna più ricca d'Australia. Ho sempre desiderato solo il Milan. Per me è il massimo. Voglio vincere subito Campionato e Champions e riportarlo alla gloria. Dico questo e tocco legno. Si dice così anche qui da voi?. *I tifosi devono tornare a sognare. Ora sono senza entusiasmo e non sognano più. Ma in un anno possiamo tornare a vincere.* *L'espansione del Milan in Cina? Tutti e quattro i miei 4 nonni erano cinesi: di Chouzou, nell'est. La mia famiglia ha rapporti stretti con la figlia di Deng Xiaoping, leader del dopo Mao. Come detto, sono appoggiato da una grande banca statale cinese: CITIC bank. La GLS, inoltre, gestirà l'Academy voluta dal governo, per rendere il calcio obbligatorio nelle scuole: un progetto per 260 milioni di bambini. Inoltre, aprirò tre scuole calcio: in Malesia, Suriname e Abu Dhabi".*


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

upp


----------



## Butcher (5 Giugno 2015)

admin ha scritto:


> ecco le prime parole di mr bee da co-proprietario del milan rilasciate a la repubblica:"berlusconi è l'uomo che ha reso grande il milan. E resterà legato per sempre al milan. Il milan una un'anima profondamente italiana ed è un brand dell'eccellenza italiana. E tale deve restare. Uno sky box pieno di dirigenti asiatici sarebbe assurdo e si perderebbe l'identità del milan. Le leggende del milan sono un modello per i bambini. Vedremo se qualcuno di loro tornerà. Il nuovo allenatore del milan? Non possiamo permetterci di aspettare ancora. Abbiamo bisogno di qualcuno che sappia vincere subito. *se cannavaro sarà l'allenatore del milan. Lui è un mio amico, questo è tutto.* i 91 milioni di passivo? I problemi finanziari possono essere superati. La cosa importante è la programmazione".


----------



## Tobi (5 Giugno 2015)

"Abbiamo bisogno di uno che sappia vincere subito"
Suvvia col pessimismo, Cannavaro non ha questo profilo


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le prime parole di Mr Bee da co-proprietario del Milan rilasciate a La Repubblica:"Berlusconi è l'uomo che ha reso grande il Milan. E resterà legato per sempre al Milan. Il Milan una un'anima profondamente italiana ed è un brand dell'eccellenza italiana. E tale deve restare. Uno Sky Box pieno di dirigenti asiatici sarebbe assurdo e si perderebbe l'identità del Milan. Le leggende del Milan sono un modello per i bambini. Vedremo se qualcuno di loro tornerà. *Il nuovo allenatore del Milan? Non possiamo permetterci di aspettare ancora. Abbiamo bisogno di qualcuno che sappia vincere subito. Se Cannavaro sarà l'allenatore del Milan. Lui è un mio amico, questo è tutto.* I 91 milioni di passivo? I problemi finanziari possono essere superati. La cosa importante è la programmazione. Sono sostenuto da forti istituzioni finanziarie come la ADS di Abu Dhabi e la Cina Citic. Non ci saranno problemi finanziari. "



Il fatto che abbia detto che l'allenatore deve saper vincere subito in un certo senso smentisce quella risposta stramba su Cannavaro


----------



## RickyKaka22 (5 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> "Abbiamo bisogno di uno che sappia vincere subito"
> Suvvia col pessimismo, Cannavaro non ha questo profilo



Come il buon SINISA...cosa ha vinto?Nulla...anzi....Certo caratterialmente per lo spogliatoio attuale perfetto....ma il suo gioco almeno a me personalmente non piace....


----------



## The P (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le prime parole di Mr Bee da co-proprietario del Milan rilasciate a La Repubblica:"Berlusconi è l'uomo che ha reso grande il Milan. E resterà legato per sempre al Milan. Il Milan una un'anima profondamente italiana ed è un brand dell'eccellenza italiana. E tale deve restare. Uno Sky Box pieno di dirigenti asiatici sarebbe assurdo e si perderebbe l'identità del Milan. Le leggende del Milan sono un modello per i bambini. Vedremo se qualcuno di loro tornerà. Il nuovo allenatore del Milan? Non possiamo permetterci di aspettare ancora. Abbiamo bisogno di qualcuno che sappia vincere subito. Se Cannavaro sarà l'allenatore del Milan. Lui è un mio amico, questo è tutto. I 91 milioni di passivo? I problemi finanziari possono essere superati. La cosa importante è la programmazione. Sono sostenuto da forti istituzioni finanziarie come la ADS di Abu Dhabi e la Cina Citic. Non ci saranno problemi finanziari. "



Beh una intervista che non può che rassicurarci: parla di un allenatore che può vincere da subito, di cannavaro che è 'solo un amico' e che non abbiamo problemi finanziari. Meglio di così non si può. Ora però i colpi. I soriano lasciamoli alla samp!!!


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Giugno 2015)

"I soldi non sono un problema, un anno e torniamo a vincere"


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le prime parole di Mr Bee da co-proprietario del Milan rilasciate a La Repubblica:"Berlusconi è l'uomo che ha reso grande il Milan. E resterà legato per sempre al Milan. Il Milan una un'anima profondamente italiana ed è un brand dell'eccellenza italiana. E tale deve restare. Uno Sky Box pieno di dirigenti asiatici sarebbe assurdo e si perderebbe l'identità del Milan. Le leggende del Milan sono un modello per i bambini. Vedremo se qualcuno di loro tornerà. Il nuovo allenatore del Milan? Non possiamo permetterci di aspettare ancora. Abbiamo bisogno di qualcuno che sappia vincere subito. Se Cannavaro sarà l'allenatore del Milan. Lui è un mio amico, questo è tutto. I 91 milioni di passivo? I problemi finanziari possono essere superati. La cosa importante è la programmazione. Ci sono persone che non si fidano di me? Io sono sostenuto da forti istituzioni finanziarie come la ADS di Abu Dhabi e la Cina Citic. Non ci saranno problemi finanziari. Ma la ricchezza della mia famiglia non è in discussione. Mia madre in passato è stata la donna più ricca d'Australia. Ho sempre desiderato solo il Milan. Per me è il massimo. Voglio vincere subito Campionato e Champions e riportarlo alla gloria. Dico questo e tocco legno. Si dice così anche qui da voi?"



Aggiornato


----------



## il condor (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le prime parole di Mr Bee da co-proprietario del Milan rilasciate a La Repubblica:"Berlusconi è l'uomo che ha reso grande il Milan. E resterà legato per sempre al Milan. Il Milan una un'anima profondamente italiana ed è un brand dell'eccellenza italiana. E tale deve restare. Uno Sky Box pieno di dirigenti asiatici sarebbe assurdo e si perderebbe l'identità del Milan. Le leggende del Milan sono un modello per i bambini. Vedremo se qualcuno di loro tornerà. Il nuovo allenatore del Milan? Non possiamo permetterci di aspettare ancora. Abbiamo bisogno di qualcuno che sappia vincere subito. Se Cannavaro sarà l'allenatore del Milan. Lui è un mio amico, questo è tutto. I 91 milioni di passivo? I problemi finanziari possono essere superati. La cosa importante è la programmazione. Ci sono persone che non si fidano di me? Io sono sostenuto da forti istituzioni finanziarie come la ADS di Abu Dhabi e la Cina Citic. Non ci saranno problemi finanziari. Ma la ricchezza della mia famiglia non è in discussione. Mia madre in passato è stata la donna più ricca d'Australia. Ho sempre desiderato solo il Milan. Per me è il massimo. Voglio vincere subito Campionato e Champions e riportarlo alla gloria. Dico questo e tocco legno. Si dice così anche qui da voi?"



Ehm tutte frasi ok eccetto Cannavaro. Cannavaro lascialo dov'è.


----------



## Victorss (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornato



.

[MENTION=1858]Victorss[/MENTION] non devi copiancollare da altri siti. Al prossimo, ban.


----------



## aleslash (5 Giugno 2015)

Raga tranquilli che Cannavaro non sarà l'allenatore del milan


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Giugno 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Beh una intervista che non può che rassicurarci: parla di un allenatore che può vincere da subito, di cannavaro che è 'solo un amico' e che non abbiamo problemi finanziari. Meglio di così non si può. Ora però i colpi. I soriano lasciamoli alla samp!!!



.



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il fatto che abbia detto che l'allenatore deve saper vincere subito in un certo senso smentisce quella risposta stramba su Cannavaro



Per me non c'è nulla di strambo, ha detto che è un amico e basta.


----------



## Andrea89 (5 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il fatto che abbia detto che l'allenatore deve saper vincere subito in un certo senso smentisce quella risposta stramba su Cannavaro


Io non la vedo come una risposta stramba.
Bee ha detto che Cannavaro è un suo amico e basta, mica che pensa di metterlo in panchina. Certo non poteva dire, a proposito di un presunto amico, che è troppo scarso per quel ruolo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

Immagino che su Cannavaro abbia risposto e non l'abbia tirato in ballo di sua iniziativa, come d'altronde suppongo che tutti gli interrogativi siano domande poste, non credo si faccia le domande da solo.


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le prime parole di Mr Bee da co-proprietario del Milan rilasciate a La Repubblica:"Berlusconi è l'uomo che ha reso grande il Milan. E resterà legato per sempre al Milan. Il Milan una un'anima profondamente italiana ed è un brand dell'eccellenza italiana. E tale deve restare. Uno Sky Box pieno di dirigenti asiatici sarebbe assurdo e si perderebbe l'identità del Milan. Le leggende del Milan sono un modello per i bambini. Vedremo se qualcuno di loro tornerà. *Il nuovo allenatore del Milan? Non possiamo permetterci di aspettare ancora. Abbiamo bisogno di qualcuno che sappia vincere subito*. Se Cannavaro sarà l'allenatore del Milan. Lui è un mio amico, questo è tutto. I 91 milioni di passivo? I problemi finanziari possono essere superati. La cosa importante è la programmazione. *Ci sono persone che non si fidano di me? Io sono sostenuto da forti istituzioni finanziarie come la ADS di Abu Dhabi e la Cina Citic. Non ci saranno problemi finanziari.* Ma la ricchezza della mia famiglia non è in discussione. Mia madre in passato è stata la donna più ricca d'Australia. Ho sempre desiderato solo il Milan. Per me è il massimo. Voglio vincere subito Campionato e Champions e riportarlo alla gloria. Dico questo e tocco legno. Si dice così anche qui da voi?. *I tifosi devono tornare a sognare. Ora sono senza entusiasmo e non sognano più. Ma in un anno possiamo tornare a vincere.* *L'espansione del Milan in Cina? Tutti e quattro i miei 4 nonni erano cinesi: di Chouzou, nell'est. La mia famiglia ha rapporti stretti con la figlia di Deng Xiaoping, leader del dopo Mao. Come detto, sono appoggiato da una grande banca statale cinese: CITIC bank. La GLS, inoltre, gestirà l'Academy voluta dal governo, per rendere il calcio obbligatorio nelle scuole: un progetto per 260 milioni di bambini. Inoltre, aprirò tre scuole calcio: in Malesia, Suriname e Abu Dhabi".*




aggiornato


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le prime parole di Mr Bee da co-proprietario del Milan rilasciate a La Repubblica:"Berlusconi è l'uomo che ha reso grande il Milan. E resterà legato per sempre al Milan. Il Milan una un'anima profondamente italiana ed è un brand dell'eccellenza italiana. E tale deve restare. Uno Sky Box pieno di dirigenti asiatici sarebbe assurdo e si perderebbe l'identità del Milan. *Io sono un investitore, non voglio fare il presidente. Nessuno toccherà figure centrali come quelle di Barbara Berlusconi e Galliani, il quale ha fatto sempre un grande lavoro. Anche con pochi soldi a disposizione*. Le leggende del Milan sono un modello per i bambini. Vedremo se qualcuno di loro tornerà. *Il nuovo allenatore del Milan? Non possiamo permetterci di aspettare ancora. Abbiamo bisogno di qualcuno che sappia vincere subito*. Se Cannavaro sarà l'allenatore del Milan. Lui è un mio amico, questo è tutto. I 91 milioni di passivo? I problemi finanziari possono essere superati. La cosa importante è la programmazione. *Ci sono persone che non si fidano di me? Io sono sostenuto da forti istituzioni finanziarie come la ADS di Abu Dhabi e la Cina Citic. Non ci saranno problemi finanziari.* Ma la ricchezza della mia famiglia non è in discussione. Mia madre in passato è stata la donna più ricca d'Australia. Ho sempre desiderato solo il Milan. Per me è il massimo. Voglio vincere subito Campionato e Champions e riportarlo alla gloria. Dico questo e tocco legno. Si dice così anche qui da voi?. *I tifosi devono tornare a sognare. Ora sono senza entusiasmo e non sognano più. Ma in un anno possiamo tornare a vincere.* *L'espansione del Milan in Cina? Tutti e quattro i miei 4 nonni erano cinesi: di Chouzou, nell'est. La mia famiglia ha rapporti stretti con la figlia di Deng Xiaoping, leader del dopo Mao. Come detto, sono appoggiato da una grande banca statale cinese: CITIC bank. La GLS, inoltre, gestirà l'Academy voluta dal governo, per rendere il calcio obbligatorio nelle scuole: un progetto per 260 milioni di bambini. Inoltre, aprirò tre scuole calcio: in Malesia, Suriname e Abu Dhabi".*




Aggiunta la parte su Galliani


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le prime parole di Mr Bee da co-proprietario del Milan rilasciate a La Repubblica:"Berlusconi è l'uomo che ha reso grande il Milan. E resterà legato per sempre al Milan. Il Milan una un'anima profondamente italiana ed è un brand dell'eccellenza italiana. E tale deve restare. Uno Sky Box pieno di dirigenti asiatici sarebbe assurdo e si perderebbe l'identità del Milan. Le leggende del Milan sono un modello per i bambini. Vedremo se qualcuno di loro tornerà. *Il nuovo allenatore del Milan? Non possiamo permetterci di aspettare ancora. Abbiamo bisogno di qualcuno che sappia vincere subito*. Se Cannavaro sarà l'allenatore del Milan. Lui è un mio amico, questo è tutto. I 91 milioni di passivo? I problemi finanziari possono essere superati. La cosa importante è la programmazione. *Ci sono persone che non si fidano di me? Io sono sostenuto da forti istituzioni finanziarie come la ADS di Abu Dhabi e la Cina Citic. Non ci saranno problemi finanziari.* Ma la ricchezza della mia famiglia non è in discussione. Mia madre in passato è stata la donna più ricca d'Australia. Ho sempre desiderato solo il Milan. Per me è il massimo. Voglio vincere subito Campionato e Champions e riportarlo alla gloria. Dico questo e tocco legno. Si dice così anche qui da voi?. *I tifosi devono tornare a sognare. Ora sono senza entusiasmo e non sognano più. Ma in un anno possiamo tornare a vincere.* *L'espansione del Milan in Cina? Tutti e quattro i miei 4 nonni erano cinesi: di Chouzou, nell'est. La mia famiglia ha rapporti stretti con la figlia di Deng Xiaoping, leader del dopo Mao. Come detto, sono appoggiato da una grande banca statale cinese: CITIC bank. La GLS, inoltre, gestirà l'Academy voluta dal governo, per rendere il calcio obbligatorio nelle scuole: un progetto per 260 milioni di bambini. Inoltre, aprirò tre scuole calcio: in Malesia, Suriname e Abu Dhabi".*



Ahahahahaahah. Silvio Berlusconi che vende la sua creatura alla figlia del braccio destro di Mao


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

Mi sembra chiarissimo: la Cina è con Mr Bee. Ha scelto lui.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Giugno 2015)

Una scuola calcio in Suriname non guasta. Un piccolo paese che ci ha regalato giocatori come Seedorf, Kluivert, Gullit, Rijkaard e Davids, oltre a diversi mediocri(Drenthe, Braafheid, Melchiot, Castelen, Babel...)


----------



## Victorss (5 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> .
> 
> [MENTION=1858]Victorss[/MENTION] non devi copiancollare da altri siti. Al prossimo, ban.



Ok scusate


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi sembra chiarissimo: la Cina è con Mr Bee. Ha scelto lui.


Insomma, Bee e i cinesi che ci avrebbero dovuto alternativamente comprare sono sempre stati un tutt'uno.


----------



## el_gaucho (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> aggiornato



Alle parole devono seguire I fatti.

Dopo questa premessa pero', devo dire di aver ritrovato entusiasmo
Leggo le parole di uno che pensa in grande, che parla di vincere, non piazzarsi, di espandere il brand, non la solita litania del club piu' titolato al mondo.
Sento parlare di progetto vincente, non italmilan o parametri 0.
Mi ricorda un po il primo Berlusconi, quello ambizioso di anni fa.
Nessuno sa come andra' a finire. Magari ci accorgeremo che Bee e' solo un piccolo speculatore.
Ma quello che e' certo e' che I tifosi milanisti ad oggi hanno ritrovato cio' che negli ultimi anni avevano perso.
La speranza. Adesso abbiamo di nuovo la voglia e la forza di sperare che le cose cambino e di ritornare al posto che ci spetta.
Spero un giorno si possa ringraziare Bee per I trofei, ma ora non e' dato sapere.
Ma oggi posso con certezza ringraziarlo per avermi ridato speranza per un futuro roseo per il nostro club.


----------



## Doctore (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Voglio vincere subito Campionato e Champions e riportarlo alla gloria.[/B]


----------



## diavolo (5 Giugno 2015)

Si è sbilanciato parecchio dunque mi aspetto un mercato importante.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le prime parole di Mr Bee da co-proprietario del Milan rilasciate a La Repubblica:"Berlusconi è l'uomo che ha reso grande il Milan. E resterà legato per sempre al Milan. Il Milan una un'anima profondamente italiana ed è un brand dell'eccellenza italiana. E tale deve restare. Uno Sky Box pieno di dirigenti asiatici sarebbe assurdo e si perderebbe l'identità del Milan. *Io sono un investitore, non voglio fare il presidente. Nessuno toccherà figure centrali come quelle di Barbara Berlusconi e Galliani, il quale ha fatto sempre un grande lavoro. Anche con pochi soldi a disposizione*. Le leggende del Milan sono un modello per i bambini. Vedremo se qualcuno di loro tornerà. *Il nuovo allenatore del Milan? Non possiamo permetterci di aspettare ancora. Abbiamo bisogno di qualcuno che sappia vincere subito*. Se Cannavaro sarà l'allenatore del Milan. Lui è un mio amico, questo è tutto. I 91 milioni di passivo? I problemi finanziari possono essere superati. La cosa importante è la programmazione. *Ci sono persone che non si fidano di me? Io sono sostenuto da forti istituzioni finanziarie come la ADS di Abu Dhabi e la Cina Citic. Non ci saranno problemi finanziari.* Ma la ricchezza della mia famiglia non è in discussione. Mia madre in passato è stata la donna più ricca d'Australia. Ho sempre desiderato solo il Milan. Per me è il massimo. Voglio vincere subito Campionato e Champions e riportarlo alla gloria. Dico questo e tocco legno. Si dice così anche qui da voi?. *I tifosi devono tornare a sognare. Ora sono senza entusiasmo e non sognano più. Ma in un anno possiamo tornare a vincere.* *L'espansione del Milan in Cina? Tutti e quattro i miei 4 nonni erano cinesi: di Chouzou, nell'est. La mia famiglia ha rapporti stretti con la figlia di Deng Xiaoping, leader del dopo Mao. Come detto, sono appoggiato da una grande banca statale cinese: CITIC bank. La GLS, inoltre, gestirà l'Academy voluta dal governo, per rendere il calcio obbligatorio nelle scuole: un progetto per 260 milioni di bambini. Inoltre, aprirò tre scuole calcio: in Malesia, Suriname e Abu Dhabi".*



Beh ma su Cannavaro dice appunto che è semplicemente suo amico e finisce lì.
Non preoccupatevi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Giugno 2015)

Dal "lottiamo per le prime 3 (per tirare a campare coi soldi della Champions)" di Galliani qualche giorno fa a "voglio vincere subito scudetto e Champions" di Bee di oggi.
Non male come dichiarazione iniziale, speriamo che vengano seguite dai fatti.


----------



## dyablo65 (5 Giugno 2015)

Le leggende del Milan sono un modello per i bambini. Vedremo se qualcuno di loro tornerà.

e questo .....Paolino..... vieni....... torna....i capitani so piezz e core.

mutande cloccanti comunque


----------



## Carlo (5 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Ehm tutte frasi ok eccetto Cannavaro. Cannavaro lascialo dov'è.


Mi ricorda Thohir quando, appena acquistato l'Inter, ha dichiarato che il suo idolo era il centroavanti Ventola. 
Ventola???


----------



## Juventino30 (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le prime parole di Mr Bee da co-proprietario del Milan rilasciate a La Repubblica:"Berlusconi è l'uomo che ha reso grande il Milan. E resterà legato per sempre al Milan. Il Milan una un'anima profondamente italiana ed è un brand dell'eccellenza italiana. E tale deve restare. Uno Sky Box pieno di dirigenti asiatici sarebbe assurdo e si perderebbe l'identità del Milan. *Io sono un investitore, non voglio fare il presidente. Nessuno toccherà figure centrali come quelle di Barbara Berlusconi e Galliani, il quale ha fatto sempre un grande lavoro. Anche con pochi soldi a disposizione*. Le leggende del Milan sono un modello per i bambini. Vedremo se qualcuno di loro tornerà. *Il nuovo allenatore del Milan? Non possiamo permetterci di aspettare ancora. Abbiamo bisogno di qualcuno che sappia vincere subito*. Se Cannavaro sarà l'allenatore del Milan. Lui è un mio amico, questo è tutto. I 91 milioni di passivo? I problemi finanziari possono essere superati. La cosa importante è la programmazione. *Ci sono persone che non si fidano di me? Io sono sostenuto da forti istituzioni finanziarie come la ADS di Abu Dhabi e la Cina Citic. Non ci saranno problemi finanziari.* Ma la ricchezza della mia famiglia non è in discussione. Mia madre in passato è stata la donna più ricca d'Australia. Ho sempre desiderato solo il Milan. Per me è il massimo. Voglio vincere subito Campionato e Champions e riportarlo alla gloria. Dico questo e tocco legno. Si dice così anche qui da voi?. *I tifosi devono tornare a sognare. Ora sono senza entusiasmo e non sognano più. Ma in un anno possiamo tornare a vincere.* *L'espansione del Milan in Cina? Tutti e quattro i miei 4 nonni erano cinesi: di Chouzou, nell'est. La mia famiglia ha rapporti stretti con la figlia di Deng Xiaoping, leader del dopo Mao. Come detto, sono appoggiato da una grande banca statale cinese: CITIC bank. La GLS, inoltre, gestirà l'Academy voluta dal governo, per rendere il calcio obbligatorio nelle scuole: un progetto per 260 milioni di bambini. Inoltre, aprirò tre scuole calcio: in Malesia, Suriname e Abu Dhabi".*



Le dichiarazioni non costano nulla, sono gratis.


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2015)

uppo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le prime parole di Mr Bee da co-proprietario del Milan rilasciate a La Repubblica:"Berlusconi è l'uomo che ha reso grande il Milan. E resterà legato per sempre al Milan. Il Milan una un'anima profondamente italiana ed è un brand dell'eccellenza italiana. E tale deve restare. Uno Sky Box pieno di dirigenti asiatici sarebbe assurdo e si perderebbe l'identità del Milan. *Io sono un investitore, non voglio fare il presidente. Nessuno toccherà figure centrali come quelle di Barbara Berlusconi e Galliani, il quale ha fatto sempre un grande lavoro. Anche con pochi soldi a disposizione*. Le leggende del Milan sono un modello per i bambini. Vedremo se qualcuno di loro tornerà. *Il nuovo allenatore del Milan? Non possiamo permetterci di aspettare ancora. Abbiamo bisogno di qualcuno che sappia vincere subito*. Se Cannavaro sarà l'allenatore del Milan. Lui è un mio amico, questo è tutto. I 91 milioni di passivo? I problemi finanziari possono essere superati. La cosa importante è la programmazione. *Ci sono persone che non si fidano di me? Io sono sostenuto da forti istituzioni finanziarie come la ADS di Abu Dhabi e la Cina Citic. Non ci saranno problemi finanziari.* Ma la ricchezza della mia famiglia non è in discussione. Mia madre in passato è stata la donna più ricca d'Australia. Ho sempre desiderato solo il Milan. Per me è il massimo. Voglio vincere subito Campionato e Champions e riportarlo alla gloria. Dico questo e tocco legno. Si dice così anche qui da voi?. *I tifosi devono tornare a sognare. Ora sono senza entusiasmo e non sognano più. Ma in un anno possiamo tornare a vincere.* *L'espansione del Milan in Cina? Tutti e quattro i miei 4 nonni erano cinesi: di Chouzou, nell'est. La mia famiglia ha rapporti stretti con la figlia di Deng Xiaoping, leader del dopo Mao. Come detto, sono appoggiato da una grande banca statale cinese: CITIC bank. La GLS, inoltre, gestirà l'Academy voluta dal governo, per rendere il calcio obbligatorio nelle scuole: un progetto per 260 milioni di bambini. Inoltre, aprirò tre scuole calcio: in Malesia, Suriname e Abu Dhabi".*



Sono rimasto affascinato da queste parole. Importanti istituzioni sono con lui (ADS Abu Dhabi e Cito Bank).
Importante anche il progetto per 260 milioni di bambini cinesi. Significa calcio per praticamente tutti i bambini cinesi che vanno a scuola.

E ovviamente bellissima la parte sul voglio vincere subito campionato e Champions.

Speriamo bene e benvenuto Mr.Bee!


----------



## il condor (5 Giugno 2015)

Carlo ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda Thohir quando, appena acquistato l'Inter, ha dichiarato che il suo idolo era il centroavanti Ventola.
> Ventola???



si ma sono dichiarazioni diverse. Cannavaro è un amico di Bee ed è legato nei suoi affari mentre Thoir l'ha sparata grossa grossa.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le prime parole di Mr Bee da co-proprietario del Milan rilasciate a La Repubblica:"Berlusconi è l'uomo che ha reso grande il Milan. E resterà legato per sempre al Milan. Il Milan una un'anima profondamente italiana ed è un brand dell'eccellenza italiana. E tale deve restare. Uno Sky Box pieno di dirigenti asiatici sarebbe assurdo e si perderebbe l'identità del Milan. *Io sono un investitore, non voglio fare il presidente. Nessuno toccherà figure centrali come quelle di Barbara Berlusconi e Galliani, il quale ha fatto sempre un grande lavoro. Anche con pochi soldi a disposizione*. Le leggende del Milan sono un modello per i bambini. Vedremo se qualcuno di loro tornerà. *Il nuovo allenatore del Milan? Non possiamo permetterci di aspettare ancora. Abbiamo bisogno di qualcuno che sappia vincere subito*. Se Cannavaro sarà l'allenatore del Milan. Lui è un mio amico, questo è tutto. I 91 milioni di passivo? I problemi finanziari possono essere superati. La cosa importante è la programmazione. *Ci sono persone che non si fidano di me? Io sono sostenuto da forti istituzioni finanziarie come la ADS di Abu Dhabi e la Cina Citic. Non ci saranno problemi finanziari.* Ma la ricchezza della mia famiglia non è in discussione. Mia madre in passato è stata la donna più ricca d'Australia. Ho sempre desiderato solo il Milan. Per me è il massimo. Voglio vincere subito Campionato e Champions e riportarlo alla gloria. Dico questo e tocco legno. Si dice così anche qui da voi?. *I tifosi devono tornare a sognare. Ora sono senza entusiasmo e non sognano più. Ma in un anno possiamo tornare a vincere.* *L'espansione del Milan in Cina? Tutti e quattro i miei 4 nonni erano cinesi: di Chouzou, nell'est. La mia famiglia ha rapporti stretti con la figlia di Deng Xiaoping, leader del dopo Mao. Come detto, sono appoggiato da una grande banca statale cinese: CITIC bank. La GLS, inoltre, gestirà l'Academy voluta dal governo, per rendere il calcio obbligatorio nelle scuole: un progetto per 260 milioni di bambini. Inoltre, aprirò tre scuole calcio: in Malesia, Suriname e Abu Dhabi".*



Bellissime e importantissime parole! Possiamo tornare a sognare  sperando che alle parole seguano i fatti... ma per ora accontentiamoci e godiamoci il momento!


----------



## Reblanck (6 Giugno 2015)

Staremo a vedere se i soldi non sono un problema...


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Staremo a vedere se i soldi non sono un problema...



Oh, una parola positiva mai è?! ^____^


----------



## Snake (6 Giugno 2015)

mi sembra abbastanza evidente che Mr Bee ce l'abbia durissimo


----------



## Davidinho22 (6 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le prime parole di Mr Bee da co-proprietario del Milan rilasciate a La Repubblica:"Berlusconi è l'uomo che ha reso grande il Milan. E resterà legato per sempre al Milan. Il Milan una un'anima profondamente italiana ed è un brand dell'eccellenza italiana. E tale deve restare.* Uno Sky Box pieno di dirigenti asiatici sarebbe assurdo e si perderebbe l'identità del Milan. **Io sono un investitore, non voglio fare il presidente. Nessuno toccherà figure centrali come quelle di Barbara Berlusconi e Galliani, il quale ha fatto sempre un grande lavoro. Anche con pochi soldi a disposizione*. Le leggende del Milan sono un modello per i bambini. Vedremo se qualcuno di loro tornerà. *Il nuovo allenatore del Milan? Non possiamo permetterci di aspettare ancora. Abbiamo bisogno di qualcuno che sappia vincere subito*. Se Cannavaro sarà l'allenatore del Milan. Lui è un mio amico, questo è tutto. I 91 milioni di passivo? I problemi finanziari possono essere superati. La cosa importante è la programmazione. *Ci sono persone che non si fidano di me? Io sono sostenuto da forti istituzioni finanziarie come la ADS di Abu Dhabi e la Cina Citic. Non ci saranno problemi finanziari.* Ma la ricchezza della mia famiglia non è in discussione. Mia madre in passato è stata la donna più ricca d'Australia. Ho sempre desiderato solo il Milan. Per me è il massimo. Voglio vincere subito Campionato e Champions e riportarlo alla gloria. Dico questo e tocco legno. Si dice così anche qui da voi?. *I tifosi devono tornare a sognare. Ora sono senza entusiasmo e non sognano più. Ma in un anno possiamo tornare a vincere.* *L'espansione del Milan in Cina? Tutti e quattro i miei 4 nonni erano cinesi: di Chouzou, nell'est. La mia famiglia ha rapporti stretti con la figlia di Deng Xiaoping, leader del dopo Mao. Come detto, sono appoggiato da una grande banca statale cinese: CITIC bank. La GLS, inoltre, gestirà l'Academy voluta dal governo, per rendere il calcio obbligatorio nelle scuole: un progetto per 260 milioni di bambini. Inoltre, aprirò tre scuole calcio: in Malesia, Suriname e Abu Dhabi".*



questo parte è veramente importante, capire che il Milan per essere Milan non può tramutarsi in una "cinesata" mi rassicura veramente tanto


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2015)

Amici questo fa sul serio.


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Giugno 2015)

Dichiarazioni sfrontatissime!!! Rendiamoci conto che fino a qualche settimana fa la dirigenza annunciava obiettivo finire davanti l Inter e obiettivo ottavo posto per evitare i preliminari di coppa Italia. Arriva questo mr bee e spara senza freni! Se anche avesse esagerato col puntare alla vittoria della champions in tot anni, in ogni caso mi aspetto l arrivo di un paio di fuoriclasse da qui a 3 mesi. Deve dare subito una prova della sua potenza economica. E usare "push it to the limit" di Scarface come nuovo inno del Milan. E... Paolo Maldini.


----------



## _ET_ (6 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le prime parole di Mr Bee da co-proprietario del Milan rilasciate a La Repubblica:"Berlusconi è l'uomo che ha reso grande il Milan. E resterà legato per sempre al Milan. Il Milan una un'anima profondamente italiana ed è un brand dell'eccellenza italiana. E tale deve restare. Uno Sky Box pieno di dirigenti asiatici sarebbe assurdo e si perderebbe l'identità del Milan. *Io sono un investitore, non voglio fare il presidente. Nessuno toccherà figure centrali come quelle di Barbara Berlusconi e Galliani, il quale ha fatto sempre un grande lavoro. Anche con pochi soldi a disposizione*. Le leggende del Milan sono un modello per i bambini. Vedremo se qualcuno di loro tornerà. *Il nuovo allenatore del Milan? Non possiamo permetterci di aspettare ancora. Abbiamo bisogno di qualcuno che sappia vincere subito*. Se Cannavaro sarà l'allenatore del Milan. Lui è un mio amico, questo è tutto. I 91 milioni di passivo? I problemi finanziari possono essere superati. La cosa importante è la programmazione. *Ci sono persone che non si fidano di me? Io sono sostenuto da forti istituzioni finanziarie come la ADS di Abu Dhabi e la Cina Citic. Non ci saranno problemi finanziari.* Ma la ricchezza della mia famiglia non è in discussione. Mia madre in passato è stata la donna più ricca d'Australia. Ho sempre desiderato solo il Milan. Per me è il massimo. Voglio vincere subito Campionato e Champions e riportarlo alla gloria. Dico questo e tocco legno. Si dice così anche qui da voi?. *I tifosi devono tornare a sognare. Ora sono senza entusiasmo e non sognano più. Ma in un anno possiamo tornare a vincere.* *L'espansione del Milan in Cina? Tutti e quattro i miei 4 nonni erano cinesi: di Chouzou, nell'est. La mia famiglia ha rapporti stretti con la figlia di Deng Xiaoping, leader del dopo Mao. Come detto, sono appoggiato da una grande banca statale cinese: CITIC bank. La GLS, inoltre, gestirà l'Academy voluta dal governo, per rendere il calcio obbligatorio nelle scuole: un progetto per 260 milioni di bambini. Inoltre, aprirò tre scuole calcio: in Malesia, Suriname e Abu Dhabi".*



che nomi in ballo...che numeri...che progetti...mi sa che ne vedremo delle belle.è come aver vinto alla lotteria.solo il milan le puo' dare queste emozioni...forza bee i tifosi vogliono sognare!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2015)

Mamma mia Raga mutande croccantissime .... Bee siamo tutti con te ma ora fuori il Cash che ci siamo stufati delle
Parole di B e gallinaccio


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Giugno 2015)

Tutto molto bello,dopo tutti questi anni di buio,vedo una luce in fondo al tunnel,speriamo bene.

Ma voi siete davvero convinti che arriva Sinisa in panchina? Il profilo tracciato da Bee non mi sembra combaciare


----------



## ps18ps (6 Giugno 2015)

ottime dichiarazioni, adesso però aspettiamo i fatti. certo mi piacerebbe sapere esattamente com'è composto il consorzio


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Giugno 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Tutto molto bello,dopo tutti questi anni di buio,vedo una luce in fondo al tunnel,speriamo bene.
> 
> Ma voi siete davvero convinti che arriva Sinisa in panchina? Il profilo tracciato da Bee non mi sembra combaciare



E' vero, ma allenatori top liberi non ce ne stanno. A meno che non convinci Guardiola a rompere il contratto con un anno di anticipo. Altri non me ne vengono in mente. Al massimo Conte, ma pure lui è in nazionale. Klopp ed Emey (che ha pure rinnovato) invece non li faccio rientrare in quella categoria.

In questo caso la soluzione migliore è quella di prendere un traghettatore, anche lo stesso Sinisa, per un anno e poi sostituirlo con Guardiola che dal 2016 sarà libero.


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' vero, ma allenatori top liberi non ce ne stanno. A meno che non convinci Guardiola a rompere il contratto con un anno di anticipo. Altri non me ne vengono in mente. Al massimo Conte, ma pure lui è in nazionale. Klopp ed Emey (che ha pure rinnovato) invece non li faccio rientrare in quella categoria.
> 
> In questo caso la soluzione migliore è quella di prendere un traghettatore, anche lo stesso Sinisa, per un anno e poi sostituirlo con Guardiola che dal 2016 sarà libero.



Se hai messo Conte tra i top non vedo perché non possa rientrarci pure Klopp. D'accordo su Emery, che comunque schifo non fa.


----------



## AndrasWave (6 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le prime parole di Mr Bee da co-proprietario del Milan rilasciate a La Repubblica:"Berlusconi è l'uomo che ha reso grande il Milan. E resterà legato per sempre al Milan. Il Milan una un'anima profondamente italiana ed è un brand dell'eccellenza italiana. E tale deve restare. Uno Sky Box pieno di dirigenti asiatici sarebbe assurdo e si perderebbe l'identità del Milan. *Io sono un investitore, non voglio fare il presidente. Nessuno toccherà figure centrali come quelle di Barbara Berlusconi e Galliani, il quale ha fatto sempre un grande lavoro. Anche con pochi soldi a disposizione*. Le leggende del Milan sono un modello per i bambini. Vedremo se qualcuno di loro tornerà. *Il nuovo allenatore del Milan? Non possiamo permetterci di aspettare ancora. Abbiamo bisogno di qualcuno che sappia vincere subito*. Se Cannavaro sarà l'allenatore del Milan. Lui è un mio amico, questo è tutto. I 91 milioni di passivo? I problemi finanziari possono essere superati. La cosa importante è la programmazione. *Ci sono persone che non si fidano di me? Io sono sostenuto da forti istituzioni finanziarie come la ADS di Abu Dhabi e la Cina Citic. Non ci saranno problemi finanziari.* Ma la ricchezza della mia famiglia non è in discussione. Mia madre in passato è stata la donna più ricca d'Australia. Ho sempre desiderato solo il Milan. Per me è il massimo. Voglio vincere subito Campionato e Champions e riportarlo alla gloria. Dico questo e tocco legno. Si dice così anche qui da voi?. *I tifosi devono tornare a sognare. Ora sono senza entusiasmo e non sognano più. Ma in un anno possiamo tornare a vincere.* *L'espansione del Milan in Cina? Tutti e quattro i miei 4 nonni erano cinesi: di Chouzou, nell'est. La mia famiglia ha rapporti stretti con la figlia di Deng Xiaoping, leader del dopo Mao. Come detto, sono appoggiato da una grande banca statale cinese: CITIC bank. La GLS, inoltre, gestirà l'Academy voluta dal governo, per rendere il calcio obbligatorio nelle scuole: un progetto per 260 milioni di bambini. Inoltre, aprirò tre scuole calcio: in Malesia, Suriname e Abu Dhabi".*



Per carità, tra dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare. Ma....

Ma da quanto tempo è che non leggiamo un messaggio di speranza come questo? Da quando?
Sono talmente sfinito dai vecchi personaggi e le loro bugie che ancora stento a crederci. Ma sono emozionato.

E se pure la storia dello stadio andrà in porto beh.. Allora si, finalmente sembra che la strada abbia smesso di salire.
Non sono uno da tutto subito. Quindi che ci vogliano anche del tempo, ma io voglio tornare a sognare con il Milan. Qui nessuno lo faceva più da tempo..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' vero, ma allenatori top liberi non ce ne stanno. A meno che non convinci Guardiola a rompere il contratto con un anno di anticipo. Altri non me ne vengono in mente. Al massimo Conte, ma pure lui è in nazionale. Klopp ed Emey (che ha pure rinnovato) invece non li faccio rientrare in quella categoria.
> 
> In questo caso la soluzione migliore è quella di prendere un traghettatore, anche lo stesso Sinisa, per un anno e poi sostituirlo con Guardiola che dal 2016 sarà libero.



Si anche secondo me Sinisa farà massimo 2 anni,sarà il nostro Conte mettiamola così,il condottiero che ci rimetterà in carreggiata,per poi tra 1-2 anni prendere un allenatore davvero top e dato Berlusconi la.preferenza su Pep è scontata.

Anche se io continuo a preferire Klopp ed Emery


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Giugno 2015)

Mr Bee su instagram rende omaggio a due dei personaggi che lo hanno aiutato in quest'avventura. Le sue parole: 

*"Couldn't have done it without you guys. @liciaronzulli & Gerardo Sagat "*







*Poi pubblica una foto con il boss di Doyen e Stefano Grilli*


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Giugno 2015)

> *Nessuno toccherà figure centrali come quelle di Barbara Berlusconi e Galliani, il quale ha fatto sempre un grande lavoro. *



No va beh non ho parole, non ce ne libereremo MAI


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Mr Bee su instagram rende omaggio a due dei personaggi che lo hanno aiutato in quest'avventura. Le sue parole:
> 
> *"Couldn't have done it without you guys. @liciaronzulli & Gerardo Sagat "*
> 
> ...





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> No va beh non ho parole, non ce ne libereremo MAI



Scusa eh, ma non vi va bene mai nulla?
Secondo te Berlusconi tiene la maggioranza e manda via i suoi feledessimi?

Quando Bee prenderà il controllo tra un paio di anni, i due saranno segati. Forse Barbara rimane, ma Galliani sarà il primo a filare


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quando Bee prenderà il controllo tra un paio di anni, i due saranno segati. Forse Barbara rimane, ma Galliani sarà il primo a filare





> *Nessuno toccherà figure centrali come quelle di Barbara Berlusconi e Galliani, il quale ha fatto sempre un grande lavoro.*



A me non sembra proprio sinceramente.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> A me non sembra proprio sinceramente.



Ma cosa doveva dire? Che hanno fatto un pessimo lavoro e che quando deciderò io saranno silurati?

Maddai.. sono parole come tante.. farà la fine di Branca.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Giugno 2015)

Galliani è delegato dal CdA dove Berlusca ha ancora la maggioranza. Appena la maggioranza passa a Bee, il Gallo andrà a vivere di rendita a Forte dei Marmi


----------



## Iblahimovic (6 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma cosa doveva dire?* Che hanno fatto un pessimo lavoro e che quando deciderò io saranno silurati*?
> 
> Maddai.. sono parole come tante.. farà la fine di Branca.



sarebbe stato epico


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma cosa doveva dire? Che hanno fatto un pessimo lavoro e che quando deciderò io saranno silurati?
> 
> Maddai.. sono parole come tante.. farà la fine di Branca.



Sarà Galliani stesso a lasciare quando lascerà Berlusconi, è scontato.


----------



## bmb (6 Giugno 2015)

Comunque umile


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le prime parole di Mr Bee da co-proprietario del Milan rilasciate a La Repubblica:"Berlusconi è l'uomo che ha reso grande il Milan. E resterà legato per sempre al Milan. Il Milan una un'anima profondamente italiana ed è un brand dell'eccellenza italiana. E tale deve restare. Uno Sky Box pieno di dirigenti asiatici sarebbe assurdo e si perderebbe l'identità del Milan. *Io sono un investitore, non voglio fare il presidente. Nessuno toccherà figure centrali come quelle di Barbara Berlusconi e Galliani, il quale ha fatto sempre un grande lavoro. Anche con pochi soldi a disposizione*. Le leggende del Milan sono un modello per i bambini. Vedremo se qualcuno di loro tornerà. *Il nuovo allenatore del Milan? Non possiamo permetterci di aspettare ancora. Abbiamo bisogno di qualcuno che sappia vincere subito*. Se Cannavaro sarà l'allenatore del Milan. Lui è un mio amico, questo è tutto. I 91 milioni di passivo? I problemi finanziari possono essere superati. La cosa importante è la programmazione. *Ci sono persone che non si fidano di me? Io sono sostenuto da forti istituzioni finanziarie come la ADS di Abu Dhabi e la Cina Citic. Non ci saranno problemi finanziari.* Ma la ricchezza della mia famiglia non è in discussione. Mia madre in passato è stata la donna più ricca d'Australia. Ho sempre desiderato solo il Milan. Per me è il massimo. Voglio vincere subito Campionato e Champions e riportarlo alla gloria. Dico questo e tocco legno. Si dice così anche qui da voi?. *I tifosi devono tornare a sognare. Ora sono senza entusiasmo e non sognano più. Ma in un anno possiamo tornare a vincere.* *L'espansione del Milan in Cina? Tutti e quattro i miei 4 nonni erano cinesi: di Chouzou, nell'est. La mia famiglia ha rapporti stretti con la figlia di Deng Xiaoping, leader del dopo Mao. Come detto, sono appoggiato da una grande banca statale cinese: CITIC bank. La GLS, inoltre, gestirà l'Academy voluta dal governo, per rendere il calcio obbligatorio nelle scuole: un progetto per 260 milioni di bambini. Inoltre, aprirò tre scuole calcio: in Malesia, Suriname e Abu Dhabi".*



Mah, speriamo, di parole ne abbiamo sentite tante, ora vogliamo i fatti, non da domani ma da oggi.


----------



## Giangy (6 Giugno 2015)

Cannavaro no per favore, già non mi piace come persona, poi non lo vedo proprio nel Milan, ultima cosa è un gobbo


----------



## Jino (6 Giugno 2015)

Molti di voi sono scettici, ma a me questo Bee continua a piacere invece.


----------



## Jino (6 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma cosa doveva dire? Che hanno fatto un pessimo lavoro e che quando deciderò io saranno silurati?
> 
> Maddai.. sono parole come tante.. farà la fine di Branca.



Esatto! E' entrato in società da qualche ora con la minoranza ed entra a gamba tesa sulla società? Suvvia, è entrato a ragione in punta di piedi e finchè non avrà più potere e conoscenze non farà rivoluzioni.


----------

